# The Last of Us - The Truck Ambush Trailer : And thats why we say the ps3 is still the king.



## NoasArcAngel (May 21, 2012)

Spoiler



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShP5xn9Tz90&feature=player_embedded



^^ Enuff said

Make some noise for the naughty guys!!! "Last of Us" Trailer debut. on ps3 ! 

The Last of Us Exclusive Debut Trailer - YouTube


----------



## Alok (May 21, 2012)

Watched a lot about this game. Sad its not for PC.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 21, 2012)

^^^ muhh@h@h@h@h@h@h@


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2012)

This thread should be in console section as "Last of us" is a PS3 exclusive.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 21, 2012)

err...point of this thread?


----------



## gameranand (May 21, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> err...point of this thread?



I guess discussion of above game but the thread title is misleading.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 21, 2012)

^*scratches head* 
okey.....


----------



## asingh (May 21, 2012)

*//MOD:*
Title edited.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 21, 2012)

^^


----------



## vickybat (May 22, 2012)

AMMAAAZZZING!!!! 

It seems naughty dog has surpassed their previous top dog uncharted 3 in terms of visual quality. These guys definitely know how to create blockbusters.

Ps3 is considered as this generation's top console not due to sales figures but the sheer quality of exclusives it has in its library.


----------



## gameranand (May 22, 2012)

This game does look awesome. Saw a trailer long time back.


----------



## Sarath (May 22, 2012)

//MOD:
Moved to Console section to prevent heartburn


----------



## cyborg47 (May 23, 2012)

No separate thread for last of us until now!? :O
OT, not surprised, the first trailer itself blew everyone away.


----------



## s1renlord (Aug 19, 2012)

vickybat said:


> AMMAAAZZZING!!!!
> 
> It seems naughty dog has surpassed their previous top dog uncharted 3 in terms of visual quality. These guys definitely know how to create blockbusters.
> 
> Ps3 is considered as this generation's top console not due to sales figures but the sheer quality of exclusives it has in its library.



Uncharted 3 looked much better than this ! Did you check the new screens dude , ah they are a bit underwhelming and do you know that these trailers are pre rendered cut scenes and not the actual gameplay footage.You won't see this quality of visuals in the game , only in the cut scenes.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 19, 2012)

s1renlord said:


> Uncharted 3 looked much better than this ! Did you check the new screens dude , ah they are a bit underwhelming and do you know that these trailers are pre rendered cut scenes and not the actual gameplay footage.You won't see this quality of visuals in the game , only in the cut scenes.



Its not just about the visuals isn't it? The AI in LoU is brilliant too, ND took this game to a completely different level?


----------



## s1renlord (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ The Balance of Power AI is brilliant , but its 2013 release dude , you can expect such kind of AI in 2013 , and moreover its scripted and I was comparing it with UC3 in terms of the visuals not *the AI* as Vickybat mentioned that TLOU visuals are better than that of UC3.The game looks good but its too early to get hyped for ...


----------

